# xxx was quoted by yyy in post Deleted Posts



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

What does this mean exactly? Was the quoted post deleted, or the post that quoted the other post deleted, or both?

Thanks.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

The thread was deleted.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

technovelist said:


> What does this mean exactly? Was the quoted post deleted, or the post that quoted the other post deleted, or both?
> 
> Thanks.


I think I know what you're asking. This morning, I quoted a poster and made a response. But, I hadn't read the whole thread, and when I did, I realized my response didn't make sense (or maybe I asked a question that had already been asked/answered....can't remember now....need more coffee!). So, whoever I quoted, may have gotten a notification that I did so, but there was nothing there because I deleted it before they had a chance to read it.

Make sense?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

SecondTime'Round said:


> I think I know what you're asking. This morning, I quoted a poster and made a response. But, I hadn't read the whole thread, and when I did, I realized my response didn't make sense (or maybe I asked a question that had already been asked/answered....can't remember now....need more coffee!). So, whoever I quoted, may have gotten a notification that I did so, but there was nothing there because I deleted it before they had a chance to read it.
> 
> Make sense?


Thanks for answering.

So it does mean that I was quoted in a post that was later deleted by the quoter? That's what I thought but it wasn't clear.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

WorkingOnMe said:


> The thread was deleted.


So it's not just the post that was deleted?


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm pretty sure it occurs is in both scenarios.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

technovelist said:


> Thanks for answering.
> 
> So it does mean that I was quoted in a post that was later deleted by the quoter? That's what I thought but it wasn't clear.


Yes, I think so. (I disagree with whomever said the entire thread was deleted, although maybe it does happen in both instances. But, either way, you were quoted and then whoever quoted you deleted their thread/post).


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

Ok, thanks.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Either someone quoted you and later deleted the post or someone quoted you and one of the mods deleted the post.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

